# carbine for deer



## 375deerhunter (Jan 9, 2008)

what would be a good carbine type rifle for deer? i was thinking of an ak but ide like somethin a little bigger like .308 win.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

if your looking for a carbine in 308 win I would start looking around at gun shows and stores for a winchester model 100 they came in 308 and from what I have expereinced with one are quite accurate and reliable


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

How about a Marlin guide gun in .444 or 45-70? Or even the Ruger 44 mag carbine its an autoloader?


----------



## jeffdiane (Apr 20, 2008)

another vote for the Marlin .444.


----------



## sixbit (Apr 20, 2008)

Ever thought of going with a "antique" round based rifle? Not black powder but something like a Winchester .38-55 lever action? With a good barrel and a good bullet mold to match they are very accurate out quite a ways.

Someone already mentioned the .45-70 and there is always the .45-90 (rifle) but it's fairly hefty to carry all day.

Anyway, just some thoughts about getting a gun that may get you into reloading as well. Expand your interests too.

sixbit


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

I just noticed that remington has just brought back there pump action carbines in 35 whalen and I also believe it comes in 308, 30-06 and 270 also


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

My brother has a Remington 760 pump carbine in 308. Nice quick handling rifle.
We call it the little flame thrower since you can see fire blast out the muzzle in bright sun shine. He has gottne many a buck with it too.

Winchester at one time made a Model 88 in carbine version chambered for the 308. They are rare so collecters and traders buy them at some high dollars though.

 Al


----------

